# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  Org. Özkök istifa Et!!!!

## atoybil

ORGENERAL üZKüK İSTİFA ETMELİDİR YA DA TSKğDA ğRüTBE ESASTIRğ AMA ğVATANA SADAKATğ DE ESASTIR?! ..............Hayrullah Mahmud

*Aslan terbiyecisi?!*

Tarih: 29 Ekim 2005

Yer: Ankara

ğCumhuriyet Resepsiyonuğnda, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök, ğSabrımız taşıyorğ mesajının, Hükümetğe yönelik olmadığını belirterek, şunları söylüyor:

ğBazıları TSKğyı aslan, kendileri de aslan terbiyecisi sanıyorlar. Sitelerde, bana yönelik de bir sürü hakaret var. Gerektiği zaman da yasal yolları işletiyoruz.ğ 
Nitekim...

Sanal ortamda yazılarımı takip edenler bilirler ki, 2005 YAş süreciğnde, Türk Askeriğnin kafasına çuval geçirilmesine seyirci kalan bazı komutanlar bağlamında ğAslanlar ve Ceylanlarğ ayrımını yapan benim.

Bu sebeple hadisenin bu boyutu ile ilgili en baştan belirteyim ki, hakkımda açılan herhangi bir dava yok. Yalnız, eğer ortada bir ğhakaretğ var ise Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök doğru söylüyor, muhakkak gereği yapılmalı.

Bence hiç kimseye ğhakaretğ edilmemeli, bu doğru bir tavır değil!

Artık devir değişti!

Apoğya bile içimizde ğsayınğ diyenler yok mu?!

Apoğdan daha radikal bir söylem içinde olanlar, şu anda Başbakanlık koridorlarında dolaşmıyor mu?!

Vatana ihanet edene de, görevini kötüye kullanana da, başka bir millete sevdalı olan yöneticilere de ğkişisel tercihtirğ deyip saygı duymak şart!

Sittin sene giremeyeceğimiz ğAB süreciğ bunu emrediyor!

Ayaklar baş, başlar ayak olacak!

Bu konuyla ilgili üzkökğe tavsiyem; eğer kastettiği yayınlar içinde, TSKğya ya da kendine yönelik bir hakaret var ise hiç düşünmeden dava açması yönünde olacaktır.

Yeri gelmişken altını çizmekte fayda var:

Hiçbir zaman ğaslan terbiyecisiğ olmak gibi bir iddiada da bulunmadım.

Bu anlama gelebilecek, tek satırım dahi yoktur.

Sadece bu millet adına gördüğüm, gördüğümüz yanlışlara dikkat çekiyorum.

Madem Genelkurmay Başkanı Hilmi üzkök gereksiz alınganlık gösterip, kendine hakaret edenlere değil de, bizi kendisine düşman olarak görmüş.

O zaman şu satırları tekrarlamak kaçınılmaz oldu.

AYNAYA KIZILMAZ

1- Sayın üzkök yanılıyor! üünkü; Genelkurmay Başkanı, TSKğnın başıdır. Bu doğru ama Sayın üzkökğün yanlışları ve siyasi tercihleri TSKğyı bağlamaz. Siirtğten hukuk katledilerek Başbakan yapılan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan, danışmanı Cüneyd Zapsuğnun bilgisayarından Wolfowitzğe ğ*Genelkurmay Başkanı ile aramı yap*ğ diye elektronik yolla mektup yolluyorsa, bu sorgulanır. Bunu yapan kim olursa olsun adama sorarlar; ğ*Türkiyeğyi Türkler mi, yoksa ABDğdeki bir kısım zümre mi yönetiyor*ğ diye.

2- Sayın üzkök yanılıyor! üünkü; Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğanğın çok özel danışmanı Cüneyd Zapsu, starğın Ankara Temsilcisi iken benim yüzüme karşı ğ*üzkök ile aramız şiir gibi*ğ değerlendirmesini yaptı. Bu sözlerini, başka ortamlarda da tekrarladı. üzetle; ğGenelkurmay, AKPğye eklemlendi, asker bizdenğ demek istedi. Benim kendisine verdiğim cevap arşivlerde kayıtlıdır. Merak eden çıkartıp okur.

3- Sayın üzkök yanılıyor! üünkü; ğ*Bu Paşaların alayı g...toş olmuş*ğ diyen ben değilim. Bu sözleri söyleyen, Başbakan Erdoğanğın çok özel danışmanı Cüneyd Zapsu! Ki, bu sözleri bir yerde değil, birçok yerde tekrarladı. En son olarak da sanal ortamda yaptığımız yazışmada, ğZeki Mürenğe de Paşa diyorlardı. Belki de onu kastetmişimdirğ diyerek sözlerini kabul etti. 

4- Sayın üzkök yanılıyor! üünkü; ne ğ*Türk askerinin başına çuval geçiren*ğ benim; ne de ğo çuvalın Türk askerinin başına geçirilmesineğ müsade eden! Sanal ortamda bu yaz ğüuvalğın yazışmaları tarafımdan yayınlandı. Ortada ne istihbarat ne de bizim ğAslanğların yürek eksikliği var. Ortada çok ciddi bir komuta zafiyeti var. Türk askerinin başına ğüuvalğ geçirilmesinin sorumluları belli. Hala, kimin kabahatli olduğunu bulamadıysanız, aynaya bakmanızı tavsiye ederim.

5- Sayın üzkök yanılıyor! üünkü; ğ*Jandarma da bizden oldu, artık kimse bize ses çıkaramaz. TSK; Tayyip Silahlı Kuvvetleri oldu*ğ diyen de ben değilim. Bu sözleri söyleyen Başbakan Recep Tayyip Erdoğan ve onun yanında konuşlanmış bir kısım danışman! Bu sözleri, onlar söylüyor. 

6- Sayın üzkök yanılıyor! üünkü; Başbakan Erdoğan ğHocam geliyor musunuzğ diye seslendiğinde, ğKimse bu ülkenin Genelkurmay Başkanığna öyle seslenemez, müsade etmemğ diye açıklama yapan sizsiniz. Ardından, kameralara kaydedilen görüntüler yayınlanınca, Erdoğanğın size ğ*Hocam*ğ diye hitap ettiği ortaya çıktı. Erdoğan, her ne kadar bu sözlerini yalanlamış olsa da, siz söylediğiniz laf ile ortada kaldınız. Hatırlatırım!

7- Sayın üzkök yanılıyor! üünkü; ibadet Allah ile kul arasında özeldir. Nasıl Zekeriya Beyazğa ğSeks yaparak oruç açılır mı?ğ diye sormak abes ise en az o soruya cevap vermek de abesle iştigal etmektir. Başbakan Erdoğan da geçenlerde benzer bir şey yaptı. Gazetecilere ğGenelkurmay Başkanı ile birlikte iftar açtıkğ dedi. Başbakan bu açıklamayı neden yapma ihtiyacı hissetmiş olabilir. Erdoğanğın bu sözlerinin altında acaba ğşiir gibi bitmedi, hasar tamir edildi, bu dostluk bir ömür boyu tamamen duygusal devam edecekğ düşüncesi yatıyor olabilir mi?!

üZKüKğüN KİşİSEL GüRüşü

Nitekim....
Bu örnekleri çoğaltmak mümkün.
Sayın üzkökğün Genelkurmay Başkanlığı döneminde, TSKğda ğkurumsalğ değil ğbireyselğ açıklama dönemi başladı.
üzkök, ğmilliciğ görüş bildiren Paşalar için ğ*Kişisel görüşüdür, TSKğyı bağlamaz*ğ diyordu.
Kanaatimce bu defa da üzkök, kendisi öyle yaptı ve TSKğyı bağlamayan kişisel görüşlerini kamuoyu ile paylaştı.

Erdoğanğın tüm hukuksuz uygulamalarına MGKğda ses çıkarmayan, özelleştirmelerdeki peşkeşleri ğAkğçeli ilişkileri göremezden gelen ğDemokrat Paşağ, iş hukuksuzca tutuklanan bir Rektörğe gelince Aslan kesiliverdi.
Vanğda polis tokatlayan, karakol basan AKP milletvekiline ses çıkarmayan Başbakanğa, son hadisede destek çıktı.

Bu bakımdan çok açık ve net olarak diyorum ki:
ğSayın Genelkurmay Başkanı üzkök, yanılıyorsunuz!ğ
Makam odanıza kapanmış, içinizde Köşk hayali, dışarıdaki Türkiye fotoğrafından bihaber yaşıyorsunuz.
AKP iktidarı, özelde Erdoğan ile iç içe geçmiş bir Genelkurmay Başkanı fotoğrafı veriyorsunuz.
Hatırlatmak isterim:
ğüstünüzde o haki renkli elbise olduğu sürece, gizli ya da açık bir siyasi partinin borozanlığını yapamazsınız!ğ

Unutmayın ki, sizi ve Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleriğni aşağılayan konuşmayı ben ya da sanal ortamda bu sözlere tepki gösteren milliyetçi, vatanperver Türkiye Cumhuriyeti vatandaşları yapmadı. O hakaretleri bilerek ve isteyerek Başbakan Erdoğan ve onun çok özel birkaç danışmanı yaptı.

Bu bakımdan size tavsiyem, bir an önce Genelkurmay Başkanlığı görevinden istifa edip, AKPğye kaydınızı yaptırmanız yönünde olacaktır.
üünkü TSKğnın başına ğ*Pollyannacı*ğ bir Genelkurmay Başkanı hiç yakışmıyor.
*Sayın üzkök, hem Atatürk Türkiyesiğne hem de demokrasiye gölge düşürüyorsunuz*.

Ve...
Son olarak...
TSKğda ğrütbe esastırğ doğru ama unutmamak gerekir ki ğvatana sadakatğ de esastır.
Eşiniz dahi cenaze töreninde, şehit askerin annesini fırçalamanız üzerine size kızmadı mı?!
ğ*Hilmi bu yaptığın doğru değil, neden şehit annesine böyle davrandın*ğ diye hesap sormadı mı?!
Bilmenizi isterim ki, ğLideri hamalğ olan bir asker olarak, iyi bir Genelkurmay Başkanı olamadınız. Keşke ğliderğiniz sizin de, bizim gibi ğMustafa Kemalğ olsaydı.
Görevini yapamayan her kimse, sivil asker fark etmez, Yüce Divanğda da, Divan-ı Harpğte de hesap verir.
Bu kişiye özel bir şey değil.
Eğer size hakaret edenler içinde Hayrullah Mahmud da var ise o da yargı önünde hesap verir.
ğDava ederimğ ibaresinin de artık Türkiyeğde bir şantaj/tehdit unsuru olmaktan çıkması gerekiyor.
Buradan hodri meydan diyorum.
Laf havada kalmasın.
72 milyonun gözleri önünde dava açılsın ve maske düşsün!

NOT: 24 saati gözlenen, 24 saati izlenen insanlarız. Hayrullah Mahmud eğer TSKğnın başına bir komutan atamak için herhangi bir eylem içinde ise lütfen bunun gereğini yapın. Ben diyorum ki, kesinlikle böyle bir şey yok. Bu iddiayı dillendiren de ispatlamakla mükelleftir. Hayrullah Mahmudğun ne bir Cumhurbaşkanı ne de Başbakan adayı var. Ama bilmenizi isterim ki, şerefimle temin ediyorum, Erdoğan sizi Cumhurbaşkanı adayı yapmayacak! üünkü kendisi Köşkğe çıkamazsa sonu Yüce Divan olacak. Bu Meclis de Cumhurbaşkanı seçemeyecek. Sizin Cumhurbaşkanı olma hayalinizin önündeki en büyük engel Erdoğanğın ta kendisi! Sırça makamınızda hayal dünyasında yaşıyorsunuz. Erdoğanğı da ancak hesap vermekten Allah alıkoyabilir. O da ancak, Erdoğanğı erkenden yanına alması ile mümkün olabilir. Bunun dışında, Başbakan Erdoğan yaptıklarının hesabını yüce Türk milletinin huzurunda tek tek verecek. Ki, bu arada altını çizerek söylüyorum, Cumhurbaşkanlığı makamı özeldir. Görevini doğru düzgün yapamayan sivil - asker bürokratın da dinlenme alanı değildir. ünemle hatırlatırım!

Hayrullah Mahmud

----------

